# Renovating a worn leather steering wheel



## Audi Man (Mar 16, 2010)

Evening all
Wondering if anybody had any experience of repairing the top coat of a worn leather steering wheel.
Its black on an Audi A6 and where its held the top coating is wearing down to leave a dull leather finish.
Any ideas about how i get it back to looking like new again..
Many thanks

:driver:

:car:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Gliptone do a kit that may help.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

For the leather I would search out JudyB on this forum.

http://www.LTTsolutions.net
Leather Care, Repair and Restoration consultants
IICRC (LCT)

She is really good from what I understand.

HTH


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

I recommend better go to leather service. usually they put leather compound and respray the leather.


----------



## Croftona (Sep 3, 2009)

Audi Man said:


> Evening all
> Wondering if anybody had any experience of repairing the top coat of a worn leather steering wheel.
> Its black on an Audi A6 and where its held the top coating is wearing down to leave a dull leather finish.
> Any ideas about how i get it back to looking like new again..
> ...


Did you have any luck finding a solution to this? I have the same issue so would be very interested to know if there is a good fix for it.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

do yourself a favour and get them re-leathered if you can afford it
this seller's stuff is amazing
i believe the wheels are sent out to Germany

p.s remember most of the stuff on ebay is exchange basis only

I had my M3 EVO wheel from him, the quality is awesome

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/PerstigeSteeringWheels__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

I Have Just recoloured My SL After doing the leather course I have had great results I have Just purchased A Half leather Half Wood Steering (Wheel Brown in Colour) I will be Recolouring it to Grey I do not see a problem with this as it is all in the prep and Maintain I will be doing it over the bank holiday will put some photos on when done PM if you want I can E Mail Not sure how to add photos on the site never realy tried


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Try this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67617

Thoroughly degrease the steering wheel first and then key it with a 'scotchbrite'. You will find that the dye when sprayed will fill any minor imperfections from wear. If not then you can also get a leather filler as well thats just as easy to use.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've recently refurbed my leather interior (2nd hand), using the recolouring kit from furniture clinic.

It was my first time doing it, and the results are very good. I plan to to my steering wheel as it's very worn.


----------

